# List Of Rehearsal Studios And Reviews



## csrMark

*Hello all,

Lets make a list of Rehearsal studios on this thread. We have all had good and bad experiences in this area I'm sure.

Please make sure you include the following:*

*1) Name, Address, Phone number
2) website info if applicable
3) Cost
4) List of equipment provided
5) Your rating and comments*

*****************************************************

Here's one of my recommendations:

*TORONTO, ONTARIO*

DC MUSIC STUDIO
360 Munster Ave (Islington/ Bloor area)

www.dcmusic.ca

See rates and equipment on website.

Rooms are small but the place is clean and neat.

Only played there maybe 2-3 times but was a good experience. If you have anymore then 4-5 players, it will be tight. Even in the bigger room


----------



## Guest

*Pro Rehearsal & Backline/Cherry Beach Sound*
33 Villiers Street 
Toronto, Ontario 
M5A 1A9
(416) 693-1816

Website: http://www.cherrybeachsound.com/contents/services/rehearsal.html

$50 for 3 hours. They have a discounted rate for solo musicians who take afternoon slots. They have monthly room rates as well. And a big warehouse space for larger shows to practice in.

Rooms include full PA, decent drum kits, at least 2 all-tube guitar amps (one is a Marshall JCMxxx half stack so you get at least one cabinet as well), mics, stands, bass amp.

I've been using Cherry Beach for rehearsal space since the late '90's. The staff are professional and courteous (Flip will go way out of his way to make sure you're happy with the gear in the room). The prices are reasonable. The rooms are clean (there's no smoking in the rooms). Room sizes vary but are all priced the same. Rooms 1 and 2 are the best for gear, size and smell. All the gear is reasonably maintained and they put completely new stuff in every 3-4 years. In 9 years of using Cherry Beach I've only had them screw up once for a rehearsal booking and they were more than fair in compensating us for the screw up.


----------



## Guest

*Rising Star Studios*
267 Bering Avenue
Toronto, ON
416-236-0441 

Website: http://toronto.ibegin.com/retail/rising-star-studios

$45 for 3 hours. Room came with a drum kit. Two guitar amps. Bass amp. Simple PA. One mic and stand.

Ended up at this spot twice while living in Toronto. It's on the West end in Etobicoke. Both times I left with an aching sore throat. They let people smoke in the rooms and the place is just covered in second hand smoke. The equipment was sub-par. The kit and the amps in particular were in very rough shape. No rehearsal space sound proofing is perfect but here it was non-existent. The room was big though. Could accommodate a larger band (10 piece) although horn plays are going to hate the air quality.


----------



## csrMark

This is the most beautiful rehearsal studio I have ever been to.

Used by:
Bachman/Cummings band (aka: Carpet Frogs)
The Tea Party
Kim Mitchell.

AMAZING STUDIO but costly.

$40 per hour... minimum 4 hour booking.

http://www.fantomfinger.com


----------



## Guest

*Ratspace Rehearsal & Recording*
Dupont & Ossington Area
Toronto, ON
416-536-4384

Website: http://www.ratspace.com/

Fully decked out with top-notch gear. Aimed more at semi-pro and pro acts. I don't know exactly what the hourly rate was when we were using it (I was a sideman in the band) but it was around $50/hour. Beautiful floor space. Great sound. Excellent downtown location and 24/7 access.

Universal Honey rehearsed here when we were prepping for bigger shows. Always a nice place to rehearse. Very large main room. The gear is fantastic and maintained by people who care very much about music and their clients. They have good tracking facilities there as well so you can rehearse and record in the same space. 24/7 access. Ample parking. It was in the same stretch of industrial building as Cactus but with a discreet side entrance.


----------



## Hamm Guitars

csrMark said:


> ......
> Used by:
> Bachman/Cummings band (aka: Carpet Frogs)
> .........


Greg Goddovitch also had (and maybe still has) a band called the Carpet Frogs. Has it grown or is this a different project?


----------



## csrMark

Hamm Guitars said:


> Greg Goddovitch also had (and maybe still has) a band called the Carpet Frogs. Has it grown or is this a different project?



THE CARPET FROGS are the backing band for Bachman/Cummings


----------



## Hamm Guitars

It's the same band. Goddo is not there anymore, I'm not sure about the other guys but the lead singer (The guy from Just Alice) is still there.

It's been ten years or so since I've seen or heard from them - they were selling copies of Frog Curry the last time I worked with them.


----------



## Milkman

Wow, I guess I must have been very lucky over the past .... well never mind how many years.

I have never had to pay a thin dime for rehearsal. I have of course had the benefit of owning a house or when I was younger, my parents or the parents of one of my band members allowed us to rehearse in their home.

Seems like there was always a basement or garage available providing we were relatively respectful of the premises.


----------



## csrMark

iaresee said:


> *Pro Rehearsal & Backline/Cherry Beach Sound*
> 33 Villiers Street
> Toronto, Ontario
> M5A 1A9
> (416) 693-1816
> 
> Website: http://www.cherrybeachsound.com/contents/services/rehearsal.html
> 
> $50 for 3 hours. They have a discounted rate for solo musicians who take afternoon slots. They have monthly room rates as well. And a big warehouse space for larger shows to practice in.
> 
> Rooms include full PA, decent drum kits, at least 2 all-tube guitar amps (one is a Marshall JCMxxx half stack so you get at least one cabinet as well), mics, stands, bass amp.
> 
> I've been using Cherry Beach for rehearsal space since the late '90's. The staff are professional and courteous (Flip will go way out of his way to make sure you're happy with the gear in the room). The prices are reasonable. The rooms are clean (there's no smoking in the rooms). Room sizes vary but are all priced the same. Rooms 1 and 2 are the best for gear, size and smell. All the gear is reasonably maintained and they put completely new stuff in every 3-4 years. In 9 years of using Cherry Beach I've only had them screw up once for a rehearsal booking and they were more than fair in compensating us for the screw up.


*These guys just opened up a second location in the last few weeks.

The second location is at:

154 Islington Ave (just north of Lakeshore)*


----------

